# Need help with Leash pulling



## ipwnmomo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I Have some issues with my German sheperd, she has been this way since she was 6 months old but reaching her 2 years annivesary, enough it enough.. I've tried every trick on google and that peoples gave me and no results, I Took her to a dog trainer lately but since im a student, it's extremly expensive for me and my girlfriend.. The dog trainer who specialize in german sheperd and who won 4 world championship told me that I had a Real working dog, a perfect exemple of German sheperd and he told me she is a little too smart for her own good.. She take her own decision ON leash only, I Am the pack leader and my otherhusky is 100% submissive with me and so do Hatchi, my GS but in leash, its a whole other story. Basically, she is pulling and doing whatever she wants, I used a choker, not even close of working, an holter which is ok but dont do the job, I've tried to behave good while walking but she is still pulling like mad, it pisses me off the edge sometime its crazy, I Love her to death but this behavior needs to stop


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No prong collar training ????

SuperG


----------



## ipwnmomo (Apr 1, 2014)

SuperG said:


> No prong collar training ????
> 
> SuperG


I Dont know about prong collar, I Dont know if it will do any harm, can you explain it to me please if you dont mind, I Have 0 knowledge on prong collars and I Dont believe every pictures i see about animal cruelty on using a prong collar


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Try this...

The Leash Trick

works like a charm.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Another vote for prong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

You might also want to try using a thunder leash. It's made by the same people that make the thunder shirt. The technique is pretty much the same DonnaKay describes in her post re The Leash Trick. I'm using it on my Jazz, who's just 16 weeks today. Seems to be working along with positive reinforcement via treats for loose leash walking without pulling, but we're still a work in progess. The website is www.thunderworks.com if you're interested. Good luck!


----------



## ipwnmomo (Apr 1, 2014)

I Will try the leash trick on hatchi when my girlfriend come's back from work and i'll also give a try to the prong collar if the leash trick doesn't work


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP, PLEASE don't use the Prong until you are trained to do so. You can do a lot more damage than good.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Prongs.. if used properly.. AMAZING tools... but make sure you get training with it before use. Titan's was fitted and we trained for a session with just prong technique.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO - the OP doesn't need a prong. The OP needs to exercise his dog - not by walking it on a leash, but allowing the dog to spend the energy that it has. Physical exercise - mental exercise. Whatever he is doing now, he needs to increase it. Clearly it isn't enough.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

I use the gentle lead head halter it works very well! Your pup might take a while up get use to it but when she gets use to it walking will be much better!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I liked the gentle leader for a while until I realized that Titan learned to be good while wearing it only. When it came off and we used the flat collar, he was back to pulling. 

I also agree with the exercise bit to a point.. some dogs just don't know how to behave on a leash.. because they haven't been trained properly, or the right technique has not been used. I could run Titan until he was dropping and he used to pull on the leash regardless.. So yes, amp up the exercise in general jsut because he needs it, but don't disregard leash training.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with what Lillie said- chances are the dog is high-drive and needs the daily exercise to level out- plus, you really have to know what you are doing with a prong- IMHO, Bob


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

the ONLY thing that has worked for my problem puller has been a prong and it was suggested and taught to me by our trainer.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I can put a flat collar on her and her prong collar. We start out with the flat collar but if the prong is needed I can switch over. It has worked WONDERS...I HATED walks and I'm sure Roxy did too and now we both LOVE them.

ps Roxy is a VERY high prey driven dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> IMO - the OP doesn't need a prong. The OP needs to exercise his dog - not by walking it on a leash, but allowing the dog to spend the energy that it has. Physical exercise - mental exercise. Whatever he is doing now, he needs to increase it. Clearly it isn't enough.


I'm not going to be automatically anti prong but I will say new owner, new dog no idea what your doing with a "new tool"... is a recipe for problems!

I prefer to out think my dog myself and figure out what "I" am wrong!

I like to keep it simple:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FqtL6o7kDE

even if your dog is not this bad, the principle is there.


----------



## ipwnmomo (Apr 1, 2014)

We have a trainer, I'm not gonna use a prong collar without any advice, I'm not stupid and gentle leader?? It's a big LOL, yes all the dogs wont pull the leash with it on but as soon you take it off, it's the party, I Said i've tried almost everything ! Hatchi is a prey dog too, German sheperd stance as soon she sees a cat or squirrel, always her nose on the ground while pulling, a real working dog


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ipwnmomo said:


> We have a trainer, I'm not gonna use a prong collar without any advice, I'm not stupid and gentle leader?? It's a big LOL, yes all the dogs wont pull the leash with it on but as soon you take it off, it's the party, I Said i've tried almost everything !


I know you said you tried everything, but what is everything? and for how long did you stick with "everything." Not doubting you, but knowing more details on that aspect might help others give better advice on what they believe would be best for you and your situation.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had success with using a canny collar Amazon.com: Canny Collar Size 3 black: Pet Supplies. It is like driving with power steering and you will be able to easily get her used to walking beside you.

Once she has been heeling with the canny collar, you can start training her to loose lead walk. I had difficulty with my male here and it just took perseverance and consistency and time to fix it. Try having her on your left with either a chock chain or martingale collar, give her the command to heel and the second she overtakes you and walks ahead of you, then stop walking and call her back to heel position. Keep doing this. It may take a couple of times doing this or it may take months, but she will eventually learn to heel beside you because she will get sick and tired of stopping and returning to you.

Also it does sound like you have an active high drive GSD on your hands, another way to ensure success with no pulling is to tire her out before you walk, go to a park and throw a ball for her to retrieve, do this for 15 minutes then start your no pull training.

You could also put a weighted pack back on her, this will satisfy her desire to work as she has a job of carrying and the added weight will help satisfy drive.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ipwnmomo said:


> We have a trainer, I'm not gonna use a prong collar without any advice, I'm not stupid and gentle leader?? It's a big LOL, yes all the dogs wont pull the leash with it on but as soon you take it off, it's the party, I Said i've tried almost everything ! Hatchi is a prey dog too, German sheperd stance as soon she sees a cat or squirrel, always her nose on the ground while pulling, a real working dog



Numerous web sites provide info on how to use a prong collar....plus many books.

Not too long ago there was a thread describing the physical effects on a dogs neck region ( internally ) from using a prong collar.....it seems a prong is much more benign structurally than you might think.

SuperG


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

With my dog, I started out just correcting her by turning the other direction and making her stay with me. I'd use heel as the command and correct her and repeat it over and over. However, she has an extremely high prey drive... so this didn't work with distractions. I purchased a prong collar and got info on how to fit it correctly. I did as another poster here said and would start on the flat and reward the crap out of her for doing well(treats/praise). As soon as she started pulling I'd tell her "NO" firmly and then attach to the prong if she continued it. With the prong, I'd give a very light correction and repeat the command I wanted her to follow(heel). It took about a week, but she figured out that she'd rather have a pleasant walk without the prong in the picture. It is a tool/means to an end and not a permanent fixture.

Another thing I did was frequent sit/down as we walked. Constantly every 15 ft, sit or down. If I saw a dog off in the distance that we'd be running into, I'd have her go to a sit or a down about 40 ft from contact and pet her and praise her as the dog approached. If she got up, I'd correct her. This seemed to help calm her.


----------

